# Bike Shopping



## FluffyWhiteDogs (Jul 15, 2010)

I am definitely a beginner at shopping for a new bike. And I am not very good at it if my recent experience is anything to judge.

I have a women's Giant, entry level, that I bought two years ago. The problem is it is way too big for me - never should have bought the size. Also I would like to upgrade and I now have more road biking experience.

So the advice I have read is to try out the bikes before you buy to feel which suits you.
But how do you do that? When I go into a bike shop they just talk to me and point to nice shiny bikes and talk more. When I ask about trying them out they always seem to have some excuse like "well if you had brought in your biking shorts, or shoes, or your bike so we could measure". this last shop I went to I had all the kit and shoes and after changing into my shorts etc all they let me do was put my leg over a bike while the store owner held the bike! yeh really needed padded shorts for that.

So here is my question...is there some sort of special signal you have to give to these guys to actually get to ride a bike! Do I need to come in flashing cash?? leave my first born child with them?? take hostage their salesperson?? what???

I am certainly not going to buy any of their bikes no matter how shiny and new they look in the showroom until I get to ride it.
Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

FluffyWhiteDogs said:


> I am definitely a beginner at shopping for a new bike. And I am not very good at it if my recent experience is anything to judge.
> 
> I have a women's Giant, entry level, that I bought two years ago. The problem is it is way too big for me - never should have bought the size. Also I would like to upgrade and I now have more road biking experience.
> 
> ...


Call ahead and see if they do test rides and what they charge. Most don't. I went to one that wanted to charge me $75 to test ride a bike. I rode down the street to the next one. 

Do some research first on what you want and find local shops that carry that.


----------



## FluffyWhiteDogs (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks NJ. I will ask about the charge aspect although I would think they would have mentioned that when I asked about riding it. 
I have done some research but I will be really specific next time so I sound like I have done the research.


----------



## BlackBeard (Nov 21, 2011)

FluffyWhiteDogs said:


> they always seem to have some excuse like "well if you had brought in your biking shorts, or shoes, or your bike so we could measure". this last shop I went to I had all the kit and shoes and after changing into my shorts etc all they let me do was put my leg over a bike while the store owner held the bike! yeh really needed padded shorts for that.


I wouldn't spend a penny at those shops. These are huge signs of bike shops to NOT do business with. Being a newbie myself, I walked in to my LBS and the guys were pushing me to get on a bike I was looking at (jeans, flip flops on). 

To me, its like walking into a car dealership and the dealership not letting you test drive the car or charging you for test driving it.

So to answer your question, it's not you, it's them.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

FluffyWhiteDogs said:


> I am definitely a beginner at shopping for a new bike. And I am not very good at it if my recent experience is anything to judge.
> 
> I have a women's Giant, entry level, that I bought two years ago. The problem is it is way too big for me - never should have bought the size. Also I would like to upgrade and I now have more road biking experience.
> 
> ...


When you come down to it, any consumer that's walked into a retail store and sought advice on (name that product) has experienced similar attitudes. When encountered at LBS's, my best advice is to leave and go elsewhere - following your own advice, which I highlighted.

Now, for a general outline of the way I think it's supposed to go. Reputable shops take the time to discuss your cycling experiences, intended uses, goals, price range, then suggest bikes that fit those categories. Once certain brands/ models are chosen, you're sized/ fitted and sent off on test rides - encouraged to get out on the roads and put the bikes through their paces. Why? Because knowledgeable employees are also cyclists, and understand the importance of test rides, so they encourage them. Conversely, shops that discourage customers from test riding are (IMO) providing a disservice and protecting their inventory. 

Re: researching, there's certainly nothing wrong with taking steps to become an educated consumer, but I think a presumption should be made that the LBS's carrying brands of interest possess a level of knowledge that results in your getting a bike that fits your needs, budget and anatomy. That's an integral part of why you're patronizing their store, otherwise you could do as others have and shop online (which I generally advise against for a variety of reasons). 

Judging from your OP, you haven't yet done so, but when you find a reputable shop, you're apt to know it, just by their willingness to assist, answer questions and (generally) make the process what it should be... fun!


----------



## jjm934 (Feb 2, 2012)

*bike shops*

Any of the LBS i have gone have allowed test rides and encouraged them. In order to tell if a bike is right for you. Your going to have to ride it and feel out the comfort, stability and how it rides for you. When you a buy a new car you test drive it. Same goes for a bike.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Weird.

If I go to a shop to test-ride a bike, I take my cycling shoes and pedals (and maybe shorts, but honestly, probably not) with me. And a helmet, of course. Often, I get there on my old bike, but not necessarily.

I've also test-ridden on a whim, after not having planned to go to a shop. I don't know that I've ever had a problem getting a test ride.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

Like everyone said, try to find a shop you feel comfortable working with. Most should be knowledgeable enough to get you on the right size bike. The good ones should make you comfortable in the decisions and shouldn't rush you.

You really shouldn't need all your cycling gear until you are being sized on the bike to ride it, after purchase. Of course, there is the test ride issue, so scratch that and take your gear...

Ten years ago I took my girlfriend (now wife) to one of our local shops. I know a thing or two about bikes, but she needed someone to *ask *her what she _wanted_, not someone to *tell *her what she _needed_. (Like me.  ) It was a great experience--I turned her over to the assistant at the shop and he took the time to go over a couple brands and models, sized her up, and ordered the bike. A week later we did the fitting and she was ready to roll.

If you think it might help, maybe a cycling friend could go with you for support and buffer.


----------



## desertgeezer (Aug 28, 2011)

This kind of stuff seems to happen to women all the time - regardless of the sport. Many salesMen seem to have the opinion that a woman doesn't have the knowledge, skills and abilities to actually be good at a sport. You could have been Evelyn Stevens and they would have still treated you like you didn't know what you were doing. (I'm assuming your female because of the bike you mentioned.)

My wife is a five handicap golfer, but when we go into a golf shop, men immediately try to sell her some super flexible golf club shaft and a paisley golf bag. Doesn't matter the sport, some men just don't get it. 

If these dorks are going to patronize you, tell them to go p**s up a rope and find a bike shop that respects you.


----------



## FluffyWhiteDogs (Jul 15, 2010)

*Update*

I got on a bike!!!! I was so excited. Seems the sixth time is the charm It was only on a trainer but way closer to giving me a feel for the bike.

I did a couple of things differently at the shop. First off I had a brand and model in mind that I was gunnin for, and second I kind of got very pointed about trying it out early in the conversation. I said "do you let people try them out and ride them? Can I ride it?"

I went in wanting to try the Cannondale Synapes but they did not have any and he showed me a Scott so I got on the Scott Contessa CR1 and then since they had the Cannondale Supersix I tried that. I don't know which Supersix it was but I think it was the Ultegra or a higher model. It was so smooth, loved it. It was in a 51cm and I felt it was too much of a reach the Scott at a 49 was much "closer" a fit. 

I will go back when they have the Synapse in. I would also like to try a Jamis Xenith Endura Comp but that is at a different bike dealer.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

For me it's quite simple. No test ride-no sale. Riding on a trainer is nice, but it doesn't give you any feel re: how the bike is going to react on the road. I would need to determine whether or not it was smooth or whether or not it knocked the fillings out of my teeth on every little bump. Cornering, braking, stability, or lack of it are also important to me. I can see no test rides if it's raining or pretty bad weather conditions for riding, but otherwise if you don't let me try out your bike I'm simply not going to buy anything from you especially not the bike.


----------



## FluffyWhiteDogs (Jul 15, 2010)

I agree but I am thrilled that at least I got on the trainer. Weather is a bit of an issue at this time of year so I was not going to push it. He is getting in the Synapse so I will go back to see that if weather is better I will ask to go outside.


----------



## cycocross (Dec 11, 2011)

Please take your new bike back to the first shop you mentioned, lean against it on one of their counters, look at shoes, helmets, gloves, $100 water bottle cages, clothing, tell them you're just seeing what they have to offer if they ask, then get your bike and leave. Please please please do this, they wasted your time, the least you can do is return the favor.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

Riding on a trainer for the initial impression and quick fit is not a bad thing. If I was doing this all over again I would show up with my bike shorts or bibs, my pedals & shoes, and my helmet. I would expect the shop to adjust seat position to get a fairly good fit. I would then let them know how it feels and if the fit looks good to them and feels good to me, then I would put the helmet on and head out the door with it. 
When it comes to a specific brand or model, it's very subjective. Even a test ride can be a bit misleading due to different components and wheels. One important bit of advice: Make sure to check the air pressure in each bike before heading out the door. There's a huge difference in road feel when the tires are at 85 compared to 110. Keep in mind that if the drivetrain isn't shifting right, ask them about it. Just about every component set can be set-up to run smoothly and reliably. 
Do your research and have fun. I had a great time when I was shopping for my first bike. I was a complete noob, but I was out riding a bunch of different bikes and having fun.


----------



## DJake80 (Feb 5, 2012)

cycocross said:


> Please take your new bike back to the first shop you mentioned, lean against it on one of their counters, look at shoes, helmets, gloves, $100 water bottle cages, clothing, tell them you're just seeing what they have to offer if they ask, then get your bike and leave. Please please please do this, they wasted your time, the least you can do is return the favor.


+1...I would never do business with their type of attitude. Since you've been there a few times already, if it was me, I'd buy my bike from a GOOD dealer, outfit yourself with said above items, and stop in to the shop with all your new gear, and buy an energy gel.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I was thinking something similar about cars recently. But life's too short.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Mr. Versatile said:


> For me it's quite simple. No test ride-no sale. Riding on a trainer is nice, but it doesn't give you any feel re: how the bike is going to react on the road. I would need to determine whether or not it was smooth or whether or not it knocked the fillings out of my teeth on every little bump. Cornering, braking, stability, or lack of it are also important to me. I can see no test rides if it's raining or pretty bad weather conditions for riding, but otherwise if you don't let me try out your bike I'm simply not going to buy anything from you especially not the bike.


Exactly. I went to 3 shops before I bought my last bike. The first would not let me test without a big fee. No thanks. The other two set me up and let me ride to hills. Riding on a trainer or even flats means nothing to me. 

If I would have bought just based on riding flats i would have bought a different bike and thrown away a lot of money.


----------



## atxrider (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm going thru the same thing at the moment, good luck to you


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

I guess my experience was better than the norm. Very happy with my LBS and glad I picked the Roubaix.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow six bad bike shops ... where do you live - NJ?
Sounds like you need a 49cm or smaller frame size.
Once you get fitted correctly - take a look online :thumbsup:

*Shimano Dura Ace 7900, Kestrel RT800SL Carbon $3,199*

Save up to 60% off new Road Bikes - Kestrel RT800SL Dura Ace


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

flatsix911 said:


> Wow six bad bike shops ...
> Once you get fitted correctly - take a look online :thumbsup:


There's a certain irony here. If the OP is complaining that she isn't given the opportunity to test ride bikes at one or more LBS, why would she turn to an option that offers _nothing_ beyond a bike in a box?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> There's a certain irony here. If the OP is complaining that she isn't given the opportunity to test ride bikes at one or more LBS, why would she turn to an option that offers _nothing_ beyond a bike in a box?


Well said. Online is no better than a bad Lbs but not better. Still fond a good lbs you trust.


----------



## amtex (Feb 26, 2012)

Are there many bike shops in your area? I would just go with a different shop.


----------



## Russ257 (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow sounds like you have some bad local shops. I am in the market and most places I have been to freely offer rides. Most I had to do was leave my car keys as collateral.


----------



## Wetelvis (Mar 3, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Weird.
> 
> If I go to a shop to test-ride a bike, I take my cycling shoes and pedals (and maybe shorts, but honestly, probably not) with me. And a helmet, of course. Often, I get there on my old bike, but not necessarily.
> 
> I've also test-ridden on a whim, after not having planned to go to a shop. I don't know that I've ever had a problem getting a test ride.


 I agree
Funny I was out shopping for my first road bike wasn't planning to do this today but found myself in the stores in jeans no shoes no peddles no helmet no problem. Every place I went to where fine about it. At one point the rain started the guy pulls a brand new coat off the rack says here use this too. Go figure, guess some people want to make the sale while others want to keep them shiny a new  Don't see why your moneys different then mine. Go where you get some service then ride your new bike back by the other shops


----------



## outcast2 (Feb 22, 2012)

I went in and test rode my scott 3 times before buying it, and a trek madone, trek 1.5, and..... i think thats how its supposed to work. I also went to two other shops and test rode bikes, never a hassle. 

jim


----------

